
The Science of the Creation Museum - zackattack
http://www.viceland.com/blogs/en/2010/02/09/the-science-of-the-creation-museum/
======
RevRal
That was creepy. The commentary is pretty priceless, though.

That "millions of years" wrecking ball thing does seem kind of backward.

------
python123
I wish dinosaurs were still around. I miss those guys.

